# 42DD stealth catch can install



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

Got the 42 DD stealth can in the mail today from 20squared 
Its a recir can but unlike the other cans on the market it has 4 baffles to seriously filter out oil vapors, not to mention since the inlet is the lower port on the can the vapors go upwards through the baffles to make it even harder from them to get back into the head. 
The quality of this kit is outstanding everything is very hefty and solid, also the parts look great too! not to mention this looks completely stock 
































































and finally **** this POS! 








started the car everything went fine, i am getting a slight buzzing sound around 2k from the inlet hose rubbing on the engine cover i think, i plan to cut the engine cover according to what 42DD tells when they release there article. 
Edit: rattle was due to can being just a tad loose, the car pulls cleaner and it seems she has more power maybe its just me but my idling is allot smoother as well 
Finally thanks to 42 DD for the great can















and [email protected] for the order!

















_Modified by tdotA3mike at 6:39 PM 12/18/2009_


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice clean install. Looks very similar to my BSH setup, although I'm using a Perrin catch can...


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (tdotA3mike)*

Oh Hey Mike
Congrats on the purchase! Looks great - please let us know how much water it pulls off from those Tdot winters...and maybe how often you have to empty them? Thanks - your report will influence my purchase lol!


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (tdotA3mike)*

Nice, I had BSH race VTA catch can and I didn't like it and now I'm just running EJ PCV fix.
Question, did you notice and sound difference?
Did the ticking noise from FSI engine got any louder?
When I had VTA can, the ticking noise was louder than ever.
I want to know if ticking got any louder than stock.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

haven't noticed the ticking from the FSI being any louder, i seem to be able to hear the turbo spooling easier but thats most likely me due to trying to find odd sounds. the catch can was a bit loose in the beginning and was vibrating into the engine mount i tightened it and now nothing. the car itself seem to idle much hetter then it did before and the power seems to come on cleaner as well. 
i think i will start emptying it every week and see how much fluid i get esp in the winter, then go from there. hopefully i can leave it for at least 2 weeks ideally 3.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I'll keep my eyes on.
Keep us updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks great Mike!


----------



## c130eng (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (tdotA3mike)*

Mike,
Any updates…like noises? I installed my 42DD stealth catch can this weekend and I get a strange noise through my neuspeed intake while at idle or after I let off the throttle. I know it’s the can, because the noise goes away if I disconnect the hoses going to the can. I also noticed the ticking got louder and again it’s not my imagination because my son asked, “what’s that ticking sound” and he’s never asked that before. Have you had and of the same results? I’m happy with the looks and I’m sure it’ll help with oil in my diverter valve and intercooler, but the noise really needs to go away!








Garret



_Modified by c130eng at 4:55 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## dotkyo (May 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

3rd picture is missing


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *c130eng* »_Mike,
Any updates…like noises? I installed my 42DD stealth catch can this weekend and I get a strange noise through my neuspeed intake while at idle or after I let off the throttle. I know it’s the can, because the noise goes away if I disconnect the hoses going to the can. I also noticed the ticking got louder and again it’s not my imagination because my son asked, “what’s that ticking sound” and he’s never asked that before. Have you had and of the same results? I’m happy with the looks and I’m sure it’ll help with oil in my diverter valve and intercooler, but the noise really needs to go away!








Garret


yeah the "rattling" was caused by the can be slightly loose. I haven't noticed any issues its been a month since i have had the can and everything has been tip top.


----------



## Terdar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (c130eng)*

I installed this solution and noticed a rattling/vibration on cold start ups and around 1,500 RPM. Though talking with John at 42DD, and some double checking of things, it was determined that the rear check valve was causing the noise. Once I removed the check valve the noise went away and all is well.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

i gotta get my can soon. Hey, before the can did u experience in your idle like an inconsistant shudder, almost like it was on an interval? thats what i experience and was wondering if a can would fix it?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_i gotta get my can soon. Hey, before the can did u experience in your idle like an inconsistant shudder, almost like it was on an interval? thats what i experience and was wondering if a can would fix it?


how much of a shudder? could be a vac leak... my car actually got better (idle) after the can was installed.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

its almost like when ur about to stall the car but u kick the clutch back into save it..but before it dies it sputters ..except this isnt AS bad but its the closest comparison and it would happen like it was on an interval. It felt like the engine would hop or shake/shudder . Idk how to explain it.


----------



## lslugz (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*

I'm getting the ultimate catch can tomorrow


----------



## MK3XXX (Sep 25, 2004)

Instead of making a new thread i figured i would ask a few questions on this one....
How much is the entire setup? I see like $180 for the stealth on 20squared...is that it? Thats $100 less than most other versions?
Whats the difference between the stealth and the ultimate?
What rear check valve needs to be removed if rattling/vibration starts? Has anyone else removed this?


----------



## c130eng (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (Terdar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terdar* »_I installed this solution and noticed a rattling/vibration on cold start ups and around 1,500 RPM. Though talking with John at 42DD, and some double checking of things, it was determined that the rear check valve was causing the noise. Once I removed the check valve the noise went away and all is well.

I'm not sure my noise is the rear check valve...I guess there's only one way to find out though. I just don't want to go through the PITA to remove it, but if it makes my noise go away it's worth it.


----------



## c130eng (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (MK3XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3XXX* »_Instead of making a new thread i figured i would ask a few questions on this one....
How much is the entire setup? I see like $180 for the stealth on 20squared...is that it? Thats $100 less than most other versions?
Whats the difference between the stealth and the ultimate?
What rear check valve needs to be removed if rattling/vibration starts? Has anyone else removed this? 

The entire setup is in the neighborhood of $250 for the stealth can and $360 for the ultimate. I think the $180 you're looking at is just for the can. 
The difference between the two setups, IMO, is the "bling" factor. The stealth setup blends in with the engine compartment, while the ultimate is really visible and "showy." The ultimate has some other little features, but again IMO not worth the extra cost.
The rear check valve we're referring to is part of the PCV system. There's a front check valve (which is prone to failure and the catch can replaces) and the rear valve which let the PCV gasses out during boost. Here's a link that explains our PCV system. http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...84374
Here's another thread that explains how to remove the rear check valve. http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...18039
Hope that helps.
Garret


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (c130eng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c130eng* »_

Here's another thread that explains how to remove the rear check valve. http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...18039
Hope that helps.
Garret

I've been looking for that, thanks.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

mike, very nice! I totolly missed this thread and was waiting for your review.. hahahah!

As for the inlet being up or down, u can plug your hoses either way, having it up or down urself, i don't think it really matters, correct me if ia m wrong. Both inlets are the same AFAIK..


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (c130eng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c130eng* »_Mike,
Any updates…like noises? I installed my 42DD stealth catch can this weekend and I get a strange noise through my neuspeed intake while at idle or after I let off the throttle. I know it’s the can, because the noise goes away if I disconnect the hoses going to the can. I also noticed the ticking got louder and again it’s not my imagination because my son asked, “what’s that ticking sound” and he’s never asked that before. Have you had and of the same results? I’m happy with the looks and I’m sure it’ll help with oil in my diverter valve and intercooler, but the noise really needs to go away!








Garret
_Modified by c130eng at 4:55 PM 1-19-2010_

Thats from your rear pcv if i am correct. remove the check valve from your rear pcv and that ticking sound should be gone. I had that when i put on my pcv plate only, and when i upgraded to the catch can.
It never bugged me cause i knew what was causing it.


----------



## MK3XXX (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (c130eng)*

Thanks for explaining, just ordered the stealth kit


----------



## c130eng (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (MK3XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3XXX* »_Thanks for explaining, just ordered the stealth kit









You're welcome...I'm sure you'll be happy with it. It will definitely solve some known problems with our motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lancGTI (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re:*

A catch can setup that retains the OEM cover?!
*WIN*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll be ordering one in the coming weeks for sure.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (lancGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lancGTI* »_A catch can setup that retains the OEM cover?!
*WIN*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll be ordering one in the coming weeks for sure.

That's an Audi cover--perhaps underside is different. 42dd never put up their tech tip on modding the VW cover to fit the hoses.....


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (iGen3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_
That's an Audi cover--perhaps underside is different. 42dd never put up their tech tip on modding the VW cover to fit the hoses.....

The Audi A3 2.0T FSI engine cover is the same as the GTI FSI one. Just leave a lot of hose so that they dangle a lil, and u'll have enough clearance.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
The Audi A3 2.0T FSI engine cover is the same as the GTI FSI one. Just leave a lot of hose so that they dangle a lil, and u'll have enough clearance. 

you sure? pics of the bottom of one? 
I had to carve mine all up to make the hoses fit. I do have noise pipe to work around though.


----------



## Terdar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (Terdar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terdar* »_I installed this solution and noticed a rattling/vibration on cold start ups and around 1,500 RPM. Though talking with John at 42DD, and some double checking of things, it was determined that the rear check valve was causing the noise. Once I removed the check valve the noise went away and all is well.


So a little follow up...
Tomorrow I am taking the car into the dealer to have the A/C fixed. I wanted to put the stock system back on to reduce any headaches they might give me for having such a system on the car. It makes complete sense, but without the rear check-valve the car will not build vacuum and will rev up quite high trying to make some with the stock PCV system back on the car.
Oh well, I'll just have to order that pipe before/if i sell the car.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah i need to take my car in to have my coils replaced as per the recall i got. But i have been thinking i should take out the catch can to avoid issues with the dealer. but the boost tap will be a PITA to take off. 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 7:53 PM 3/8/2010_


----------



## Terdar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

It was a pain to get out. I gently used a flat head screwdriver to pry under bit that locks it in. Gently rocking it back and forth until it was above the plastic rib of the intake manifold. After it was over the rib I twisted it until it came out. 
Takes a lot longer to take off than put back on, lol.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terdar* »_It was a pain to get out. I gently used a flat head screwdriver to pry under bit that locks it in. Gently rocking it back and forth until it was above the plastic rib of the intake manifold. After it was over the rib I twisted it until it came out. 
Takes a lot longer to take off than put back on, lol.


thats true! at least you know you most likely will not have a boost leak there!


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*



tdotA3mike said:


> yeah i need to take my car in to have my coils replaced as per the recall i got. But i have been thinking i should take out the catch can to avoid issues with the dealer. but the boost tap will be a PITA to take off.
> 
> I don't think catch cans will give them much issues.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_


tdotA3mike said:


> yeah i need to take my car in to have my coils replaced as per the recall i got. But i have been thinking i should take out the catch can to avoid issues with the dealer. but the boost tap will be a PITA to take off.
> 
> I don't think catch cans will give them much issues.






tdotA3mike said:


> more concerned with my warranty going out the window because i have this on my car.


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

They can't void a warranty from a mod unless it can be proven it caused the issue.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_They can't void a warranty from a mod unless it can be proven it caused the issue.


i know people who have had there warranty voided for having coilovers even though they had a transmission issue.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
i know people who have had there warranty voided for having coilovers even though they had a transmission issue. 

i believe vw or audi rep must come down tp inspect first


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
i believe vw or audi rep must come down tp inspect first


hmm maybe i will leave the can in and just bring the car in


----------



## Terdar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I must applaud Reeve's Motorcars in Tampa. Not only did they not care about the catch can but they didn't mind touching (remove and re-install) the CAI to fix my A/C problem (cracked high pressure switch). Didn't question any of it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I wouldn't worry. as long as it doesn't cause an issue it wont void your warranty.


----------



## Wolfsburgmk5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Seriously, how did you get the mounting bracket on the can. The nut that is supposed to go on the bolt is so snug on mine that I literally bent the part of the can the mount goes on.


----------

